# Schokolade in der Nase...



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Tja wie der Titel schon sagt... ich habe Schokolade in der Nase und brauche eure Hilfe um das wegzukriegen.

Wie das passiert ist? Beim Schokolade essen verschluckt, irgendwie ist das in Luftröhre der Nase geraten. Nun wenn ich schnäuze... naja das erspar ich euch lieber. Eigentlich nicht soo schlimm aber es brennt höllisch. 

Hat irgendwer einen Tipp?

Würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja schnäuzen hat bis jetzt nicht viel gebracht...


----------



## Martel (1. Juni 2010)

Wasser durch die Nase ziehen. geht sowie so zum Rachen.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Wo sitzt es denn? Die Nase hat keine Luftröhre oO

Entweder sitzt es IN der Luftröhre, dann würdest du husten wie Sau und eventuell keine Luft mehr kriegen. Ich denke aber, dass du dann nicht hier schreiben würdest, sondern den Rettungsdienst rufen würdest (ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand setz ich hier vorraus XD).
Oder es sitzt im Rachenraum. Da hilft eventuell Gurgeln. Am besten mit was Warmem würd ich sagen, Tee oder so.
Oder es sitzt in der Nase. Igitt XD Dann hilft entweder schnäuzen, den Schmodder durch die Nase hochziehen (wie man's als Kind verboten bekommt ^^) oder auch spülen.

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, würd ich ne Nacht drüber schlafen (weil's für den HNO-Arzt eh zu spät ist) und morgen zum HNO-Arzt gehn, wenn's nich weg geht.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd mal eine Nasenspüle empfehlen. Ist sehr unangenehem aber was solls.
Kann es sein dass sich die Communitymember in letzter Zeit häufig verletzten o.Ä ?


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo sitzt es denn? Die Nase hat keine Luftröhre oO
> 
> Entweder sitzt es IN der Luftröhre, dann würdest du husten wie Sau und eventuell keine Luft mehr kriegen. Ich denke aber, dass du dann nicht hier schreiben würdest, sondern den Rettungsdienst rufen würdest (ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand setz ich hier vorraus XD).
> Oder es sitzt im Rachenraum. Da hilft eventuell Gurgeln. Am besten mit was Warmem würd ich sagen, Tee oder so.
> ...



Ja ich dachte wenns im Gaumen und in der Nase brennt, muss es ja irgendwo dazwischen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja wenns in der Luftröhre sitzt würde ich wirklich nicht mehr hier sein....^^

@Martel
Habe ich auch schon versucht nichts gebracht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

Tzz. Beschwert sich über Schokolade in der Nase. Ich hatte mal Seife in der Nasse. Soviel zu Schokolade.
Schnäuz dir eifnach dein Hirn raus, wenns net rausgeht zieh dir die Luft rein, als ob sie morgen was kosten würde.
Oder bring dich künstlich zum Niesen (Nasenscheidewand mit den Fingern etwas kitzeln).


----------



## Martel (1. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo sitzt es denn? Die Nase hat keine Luftröhre oO
> *
> Entweder sitzt es IN der Luftröhre, dann würdest du husten wie Sau und eventuell keine Luft mehr kriegen. Ich denke aber, dass du dann nicht hier schreiben würdest, sondern den *Rettungsdienst rufen würdest (ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand setz ich hier vorraus XD).




ersteres währe Episch: Seine letzten Worte: Keine Ahnung aber er schrieb im Buffedforum .. und wartete 3 Minuten auf die erste Anwort.. steht auf seinem Grabstein

Zweitens: gesunder Menschen Verstand: Beitrag anschauen und dann das noch schreiben. ,-)




Aber durch die Nase ziehen müsste gehen. Weiß natürlich nicht ob du tot umkippst... aber das kann dir google beantworten




EDIT:: 	http://tinyurl.com/39mqfjq


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2010)

Schokolade in der Nase... was eine verschwendung... :S

Einfach rausschnäuzen


----------



## El Homer (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd gern wissen wie unglücklich du geatmet bzw geschluckt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schonmal versucht einfach die Nase zu putzen xD ? also richtig kräftig rein zu schnäutzen!
Dabei das frei nasenloch zu drücken ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

Luftpumpe in die Nase und pumpen was das Zeug hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iw2Av5121n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist etwas hardcore, aber hilft auch.. etwas warm machen, dann wird sie flüssig ;-)


Oder du suchst jemand mit gaaaaaanzzz kleinen langen Fingern... die/er soll mal durchstoßen MUHAHAHA


Es gibt wirklich einen Nasenreiniger O|o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schokolade in der Nase... was eine verschwendung... :S
> 
> Einfach rausschnäuzen



Das schlimmste daran... Ich konnte sie nicht essen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bin mal schnäuzen... eine Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Martel

So ein Teil... nein danke o.O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2010)

Warten bis sie schmilzt und geniessen! 

Ich sehe schon den nächsten Thread: Banane im Ohr: was tun? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Juni 2010)

Warte wie war das ... Screen or didn´t happen oder so?

Beweißfoto: Da drauf will ich ein Stück schokolade sehen das in der Nase gebrühtet wurde :-)


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon den nächsten Thread: Banane im Ohr: was tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my Day XD


Zwischen Gaumen und Nase? oO Wie viel Schokolade zum Teufel hängt da, wenn das sowohl den Gaumen im Mund-Rachen-Raum als auch die Nase betrifft? Hast du dir ne komplette Tafel durch die Nase gezogen? XD


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

Gnarf... Nach dem geschnäuze brennt es noch mehr ... -_-

Hmm...

Edit: @schneemaus: Nein eigentlich nur so eine Vierertafel, musste aber husten und naja ._.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2010)

*würg* bevor ich so eine Nasenspülung machen würde, würd ich echt lieber tot umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Valium und ein schneller Schlaf hilft vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- sollte Morgen weg sein.
Aber ich hab mal Malzbier durch die Nase gespült, weil mich meine Freundin so zum Lachen brachte ..igitt-der Geruch/Geschmack war noch 3 Stunden später da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2010)

ich bin erkältet und geh gleich meine nase spülen so unangenehm ist es gar nicht Also wen man weiß wie man es richtig macht 




was noch lustiger ist ein eiskaltes Getränk durch die nase beim lachen zu schießen >_<


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

Ja das klingt ein bisschen eklig aber... Ich habe gerade alles herausgeniesst! danke an: Alko! Sein Trick hat funktioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt fühle ich mich wieder wohl, irgendwie will ich Schokolade essen, aber irgendwas in mir sagt: "NEIIIN nicht schon wieder!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke allen für ihre Antworten! Und ich hoffe das mir das nicht so schnell wiederpassiert!^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2010)

Du hättest auch einfach in warmem Wasser baden können, dann wird die Schokolade flüssig und fliesst raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin erkältet und geh gleich meine nase spülen so unangenehm ist es gar nicht Also wen man weiß wie man es richtig macht



Du hast ja auch Übung darin.. kein wunder, wenn man alle zwei Tage krank ist o.O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juni 2010)

hättest deinen Kopf in eine Wanne mit warmen Wasser gesteckt, dann wäre sie noch schneller geschmolzen.
Ich hatte mal Cola in der Nase als ich ein wenig trank und dann wegen eines Witzes lachen musste.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch Übung darin.. kein wunder, wenn man alle zwei Tage krank ist o.O



ich bin nicht alle 2 tage krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juni 2010)

Ja so ne Nasenspülung mit Salzwasser ist zwar ekelhaft, wirkt aber Wunder ^^


----------



## jolk (1. Juni 2010)

rechtes nasenloch zuhalten und luft durchs andere einziehen und danach umgekehrt, alle anderen methoden sind schokoladenverschwendung


----------



## Damokles (1. Juni 2010)

Ich sehs schon vor mir...
Morgen der Aufmacher in Bild:

*
Neue Geschmacksrichtung war ein Unfall!*

Nach dem all zu hastigen Genuss einer Tafel Schokolade, plagten den jungen buffed.de User R.
starke Kratzbeschwerden im Rachenraum, was einen Hustenreiz zur Folge hatte. Dadurch ge-
langte eine große Brocke der vorher verzehrten Schokolade über das Gaumensegel hinweg, in
die Nasenhöhle. Nach operativer Entfernung, lag das mit Nasensekret verschmierte Stück Scho-
kolade neben dem OP-Besteck zum greifen nah. Die junge Operationsschwester in Ausbildung
Hildegard F. griff zu. Wir zitieren sie mit den Worten: "Eine wahre Geschmacksoffenbarung!"
Nach Schokolade mit Pfeffer oder Chili Geschmack wurde nun eine weitere Neuerung für den
Schokoladenmarkt entdeckt. Schokolade mit Popel. In Gourmetkreisen wird der "Geheimtip" als
"Das grüne Gold" bezeichnet. Nestlé sicherte sich schon mal weltweit den Namen "Popelade" für
ihr neustes Produkt.


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2010)

lass doch... jetzt riechts immer lecker....


----------



## Xondor (1. Juni 2010)

vote 4 sticky

damit der nächste arme hund nich extra einen neuen thread aufmachen muss!


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd dir empfehlen dir einen Elenfantenfuss ins Auge zu stecken, dann merkst du die Schokolade in der Nase nicht mehr...

Ich frag mich was morgen kommt: Ein Walfisch im Ohr, 2 Kleinlaster im Hintern...

Ansonsten kann ich jedem nur raten mit körperlichen Beschwerden zum Arzt zu gehen. Die sind in sowas ausgebildet.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würd dir empfehlen dir einen Elenfantenfuss ins Auge zu stecken, dann merkst du die Schokolade in der Nase nicht mehr...
> 
> Ich frag mich was morgen kommt: Ein Walfisch im Ohr, 2 Kleinlaster im Hintern...
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich jedem nur raten mit körperlichen Beschwerden zum Arzt zu gehen. Die sind in sowas ausgebildet.


nein morgen kommt : Ich bin auf meine Lavalampe Gefallen ... Ich bräuchte Da Vllt mal hilfe 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe ja auf außergewöhnliche Katastrophen wie "Essen im Mund - Was tun?" oder "Mein Penis ist geschwollen als ich meine Blutelfin angeschaut habe - was ist da passiert?"

@Damokles:
Danke für diese Erheiterung zur Abendstunde *g*


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2010)

Sorry Reflox, aber ich musste herzlichst lachen, als ich das gelesen habe, also habe ich was -mit meinen insane Paint Skillz- für dich gebastelt .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also für dich als Erinnerung oder für andere für die Sig : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sorry Reflox, aber ich musste herzlichst lachen, als ich das gelesen habe, also habe ich was -mit meinen insane Paint Skillz- für dich gebastelt ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm ich glaube das nehme ich als Sig. So als Erinnerung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht könnte man ja mal nen "Erste Hilfe" Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja nochmals danke an all die Helfer!^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2010)

Lol, geile Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schokolade mit Käse ist echt toll!


----------

